# Difference between DVD R+ and DVD R-



## neon_glows (Jan 19, 2005)

im wondering what the difference is between dvd r+ and dvd r- as i want to buy some blanks from an internet website. I have a dual layard dvd burner which is compatible with + and -


----------



## opopanax (Nov 13, 2004)

DVD-R/RW was developed by Pioneer. Based on CD-RW technology, it uses a similar pitch of the helix, mark length of the 'burn' for data, and rotation control. DVD-R/RW is supported by the DVD Forum, an industry-wide group of hardware and software developers, and computer peripheral manufacturers. The DVD-R format has been standardized in ECMA-279 by the Forum, but this is a private standard, not an 'industry' ISO standard like the CD-R/RW Red Book or Orange Book standard.

DVD+R/RW is also based on CD-RW technology. DVD+R/RW is supported by Sony, Philips, HP, Dell, Ricoh, Yamaha, and others, and has recently been endorsed by Microsoft. DVD+R/RW is not supported by the DVD Forum, but the Forum has no power to set industry standards, so it becomes a market-driven issue.

Go here a detailed description: http://www.anandtech.com/guides/viewfaq.html?i=118


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Many thanks for that very useful info opopanax, it helped me a lot too :up:


----------

